

The Making of Prince of Persia - alex_c
http://jordanmechner.com/blog/2009/11/the-making-of-prince-of-persia/

======
wlievens
This is a totally awesome read. It's basically Microserfs or JPod, but for
real. Total treasure trove for guys who grew up in the nineties with games
like Prince of Persia.

------
there
and via reddit, original source code documentation (pdf):

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a6ai7/prince_of...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a6ai7/prince_of_persia_original_source_code/)

~~~
alex_c
Thanks for posting that link, that's how I found the journals :)

------
cousin_it
Especially eye-opening was how they waited two years after release hoping the
game would spread by word of mouth, it didn't, so they did a traditional
marketing push and succeeded.

------
gcv
I stayed up way, way too late reading this. An astounding story, and very well
told. Amazing and inspiring that someone could blend the arts, hacking, and
business to such a degree.

------
Poiesis
Really cool read. It appears to be down now, which is a shame because I'm
halfway done!

------
rimantas
Not sure what was more thrilling to read "Dracula" or this "Old journals".

------
ludwig
Nice journal! I should start one for my next major project.

------
idleworx
prince of persia and wolfenstein were what got my interestes in computers when
I was a kid. great times.

